# *** Turbo Locking Tabs - K03/K04/T3/T4 ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Must be Christmas time....I got 25 sets of these (100 pieces).You know the drill










_Quote, originally posted by *T3/T4 Locking Tab, Turbo Nut* »_
If you're tired of loosening turbo nuts, this is the solution for you. Installs around a 10mm or 3/8" stud, under the nut, one side folds down, the other up to lock the nut in place and prevent loosening under varying heat and expansion conditions.
Precision cut from 304SS, reusable and a must for any turbo install.
Price per set of 4
*Install Tip - when installing, keep in mind the direction of rotation for the nut, install and bend the tab to prevent loosening or counter clockwise rotation. (see installed picture)*








*PRICE = $15US + Shipping
[Average ~9US for the lower 48]*



_Quote, originally posted by *K03/K04 Turbo Locking Flange* »_
To prevent loosening of turbo fastener bolts on the K03 / K04 exhaust manifold, we've devised this clever turbo locking tab. Simply install under bolts and fold up on bolt head to lock it into place.








*PRICE = $12US + Shipping
[Average ~8US for the lower 48]*


*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order.Please specify if you want T-frame or K-frame locking flange.
Thank You


----------



## charly_guan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: *** Turbo Locking Tabs - K03/K04/T3/T4 *** (INA)*

Wow this is so simple and useful!!! After proving quite all , I ended up weld tacking all my nuts...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Turbo Locking Tabs - K03/K04/T3/T4 *** (charly_guan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charly_guan* »_Wow this is so simple and useful!!! After proving quite all , I ended up weld tacking all my nuts...









So whats going to happen when you need to change it out?


----------



## charly_guan (Feb 25, 2004)

I've done that.Just removed it together with the manifold..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Turbo Locking Tabs - K03/K04/T3/T4 *** (INA)*


----------



## elementsoffury (Aug 22, 2004)

Any good long-term feedback on these since it's been a few years?

My friends 1.8t 2871r spits out nuts like every week and burns the gasket, warps the atp manifold. He's been using nordlocks and fancy aircraft grade locknuts but they only hold for a few days. Now it's either these or welding the nuts to the manifold.


----------



## mclovin vw's (Nov 14, 2007)

any feedback? Worth the money?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------

